

GNU Emacs 24.3 Released - Tsiolkovsky
http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/info-gnu-emacs/2013-03/msg00001.html

======
Tsiolkovsky
What’s New in GNU Emacs 24.3:
[http://www.masteringemacs.org/articles/2013/03/11/whats-
new-...](http://www.masteringemacs.org/articles/2013/03/11/whats-new-
emacs-24-3/)

------
jmurda
Emacs is dead, and that's a fact.

Next to me there are four Emacs fans, but all of them are now on the Sublime
Text.

